# Limbsaver barrel de-resonators?



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Has anyone experienced with the Limbsaver barrel de-resonator? I would like to hear some real world stories. You can only believe the advertiesments so much.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have one on a Browning Stainless Stalker in 300WSM. I really can't tell the difference with or without it. I thought there was some difference with one load I have, but I will have to check it again. Also, I think I will try it on a couple of different rifles. The concept sounds good, but on the rifle I have it on, no difference.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

I have one too, but I have only tried it one one rifle. It did nothing. But I would like to give it a try on a few more before I can difinitively say it soes nothing.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Anyone else tried one of these?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I notice with mine, that the longer shots (300+ yards) makes a big difference.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It's nothing but a patch or it fixes the symptoms but not the core problem. If you find you NEED a barrel de-resonator you have poor stock/action/barrel bedding and should solve the root problem rather than masking the symptoms.

What if you get that black gob tuned just right then in the heat of the moment the darn thing catches a low limb or gets moved as you slide up on a rock for a rest? Impact point shifts or accuracy changes, or both. I'll stick with a well bedded rifle/stock/action.

Brownell's acraglas gel is about $25 and there is enough compound in there for 4-6 stocks. Far less expensive than buying a black gob of rubber for each rifle.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't really need one that I know.

I was just wondering if they are helpful or not.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

I've noticed alitle bit of differance on the long shots, but you really have to play with it , moving it around.

not meening to change subjects but the recoil pad is worth its weight in gold, i love thous thing they help alot on larger calibers. :thumb:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

A cousin of mine swears by it on his 300 Win. Mag. He loves reloading for that thing if he's shooting it with the limb-saver whatchadoodad, but he thinks it's a bit too much gun for him without it.


----------

